# Cavendish collects MBE from The Queen



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

.... gee, he could've shaved, don't you think?


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I think that is a "look", the Don Johnson coming back.


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Queen makes Cav look puny.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm about 3/4 of the way through _Boy Racer_.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's a Stiff Upper Lip, innit?


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

He should have worn his Rainbow Jersey.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

They just hand out that royal nonsense to anyone over there.

Signed, 

Sir dondenver


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

At this point its just the British equivalent of a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

That order is most excellent.










Order of the British Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cav could use a hair cut.

And if she is supposed to be the queen, where is her crown. hmmmmm?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll never understand why people think guys should be clean shaven for fancy events. Would you expect someone with a mustache to shave?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I'm about 3/4 of the way through _Boy Racer_.


It took me over a month to get past that point in that book, and I usually devour them in a night or two.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Does he talk about sex with Peta Todd? If not, what could that child possibly be writing an entire book about?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> .... gee, he could've shaved, don't you think?


"I'm sooo gonna hit that."


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> Queen makes Cav look puny.


Queen is standing one step up.










GF has her "killer heels" on


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Damn that's a lot of woman.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

foto said:


> Damn that's a lot of woman.


Her Majesty or his girlfriend?


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

yurl said:


> Her Majesty or his girlfriend?


THIS reminded me of that scene in the film "American Beauty" where Annette Bening is in a hotel room going for it with the real estate agent "Mr King", screaming "YES YOUR MAJESTY, YES YOUR MAJESTY!!!!"


----------

